# Nexus 7 Shipping Upgraded to Overnight!



## RVDigital (Sep 4, 2011)

While (currently) on the phone waiting to speak with a rep at Google regarding the status of my Nexus 7, I received the following email. Just wanted to share with the rest of you who are still waiting.

For reference, I ordered the 16GB model with a cover.



> Hello,
> 
> We wanted to send you an update on your Nexus 7 pre-order. We've had incredible demand for the new tablet and are shipping them as quickly as possible. If you placed your order by July 11, it will ship this week and we've upgraded to overnight shipping so it arrives sooner. Orders placed after July 11, will ship next week with overnight shipping.
> 
> ...


Here is the full status report via link in e-mail



> * An update on Nexus 7 pre-order shipping status*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

Got the same thing but I wonder wat it means to us with cases ordered on the 27th

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LakeDubVt (Jan 28, 2012)

Just came here to say that I received this email. Glad I have a least heard something now...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## supr2nr (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah Im super bummed. I pre-ordered mine on July 12th. I missed the deadline by one friggin day. Now I will have to wait until next week.


----------

